# 'Not Novice Ride'?



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

So, I am looking for a horse to loan and it seems as if every advert says 'Not Novice Ride' and I am sometimes a bit confused as they describe the horse as if it were a 1st horse?! So, I was wondering, what does it _actually_ mean? I don't think I'm a novice, but people have different definitions of a novice so I'm not sure if I should give the horses that are 'not a novice ride' a pass or if i should contact them... Any help? Aha this sounds like a silly question sorry:confused5:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

When someone advertises a horse as 'Not Novice Ride', it usually means the horse has some quirk or vice which means a more experienced owner or rider is needed.

It doesn't necessarily mean the horse is dangerous, but many horses will take advantage of a novice, say if they have a habit such as napping, and the behaviour can become worse.

It's good that the owners of these horses are being honest and if you find a horse you're interested in, I would ask the owner exactly why they think he needs a more experienced rider.


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would ask the owner. 

I advertised my mare as.not novice ride because although nothing nasty (ie bolting/ rearing/ spinning) she may spook and once your off on a hack she marches out. 

Also there are so many people out there who think after a few lessons at walk trot and canter they can ride I have seen some very incompetent people looking for loans. My poor friend went through 5/6 people until she found a half decent rider for her gelding. So in my eyes putting not a novice ride keeps those people away.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mia123 said:


> So, I am looking for a horse to loan and it seems as if every advert says 'Not Novice Ride' and I am sometimes a bit confused as they describe the horse as if it were a 1st horse?! So, I was wondering, what does it _actually_ mean? I don't think I'm a novice, but people have different definitions of a novice so I'm not sure if I should give the horses that are 'not a novice ride' a pass or if i should contact them... Any help? Aha this sounds like a silly question sorry:confused5:


I always took it to mean not for someone who perhaps had only ridden a little or not at all. I would be a novice as the only time I got on a NF pony, she galloped off down the road with me and I've never been on one since. It could also be because people do not want to loan their horse out to someone who may not know what they are doing.

We were going to loan out that same NF pony and the woman who came to see her, who had said she was really knowledgeable, then wanted to know why we had a male pony in the same field and wasn't I afraid they would mate. When I told her he was a gelding she looked thoroughly mystified and asked what that was. Needless to say, she did not get our mare.

The only way is to go have a look and try out.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I describe myself as an 'experienced novice'. Stick me on something calm that may just be a little lazy if you let them take advantage and I'm fine. I am balanced in all three paces.
Not novice ride to me means its a horse you couldn't stick a complete beginner on, or at least without supervision, but then if you're a complete beginner, surely lessons with an instructor would be better anyway?


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

I just advitised my boy for part loan, i didnt put not a novice ride, i put not a childs pony. Over 18 only. My boys only 5 so has his moments. He is basically a lazy cob, more than happy to plod round the paddock, but a couple of times a month if hes had a day off he gets super excited. I do have a novice part loaning him, she isnt riding him alone, im with her on her 2 days, she just does those 2 mornings turning out and jobs on her own. As long as both loaner and owner are honist with each other you will find the right one.


----------

